# Guro George Mazek



## Stan (Mar 30, 2007)

Last I heard several years ago, Guro Mazek in Chicago wasn't teaching and was in poor health.  Does anyone know his current condition?

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## stickarts (Mar 30, 2007)

That was the last that I heard also but that was some time ago.
Do you know if Mary Brunner is still active? She may know since I know she used to know him and was in his area.


----------

